# Thoughtful Present?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello, sorry for intruding, I just have a question that you might be able to help me with.

My friend is about to have a little girl placed with her for adoption. It's right before Xmas so I was thinking of getting the little girl a present, preferably something that will help to mark the occasion or help them to bond.

The little girl is coming upto 2.

I don't know what to get... I don't want to just get a random toy because I'm sure she'll get lots of those. Something for them both to keep forever might be nice, something that they wouldn't have thought about getting themselves yet.

I know I probably shouldn't think this, but maybe something to keep if the adoption doesn't work out?

Any suggestions? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Something good for bonding would be a great idea, toys like puzzles they can do together, cd with interaction nursery rhymes, anything that would help promote eye contact, laughing, gentle touching.

My best friend bought me a Willow Tree figure when my son was placed, Child of my Heart, which was lovely.  

I wouldn't buy anything with the idea that the adoption won't work, be happy and positive for your friend.

OT x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions 

I wasn't going to get something that acknowledged that it might not work out, i was thinking something that just might help her to keep precious memories.

I'll have a look at that willow tree figure xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Not on the high street do some wooden keepsake boxes which can be personalised with family names, I think a new mummy might like that. Its very thoughtful of you to think to get a gift x


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,

My friends threw me a baby shower just before our girls were placed and gave me a 'mummy-to-be' sash which was just fantastic as for so long i thought none of those things would ever happen to me - the acknowledgemt from my friends with birth babies that I was joining their club was so powerful - I too am a REAL mummy, the fact i didn't give birth hasn't changed that.

To be honest any present is wonderful because it is that acknowledgement that you are becoming a mummy.

I would suggest a nice toy that can be played with together as someone else has said. Maybe a creative toy - make believe stuff like Happyland from the Early Learning Centre that they can do lots of talking about.

And something that says 'mummy' on it for your friend - a mug, a coaster etc.

xxx


----------

